# Turning over the squat



## MetalBryan (May 10, 2020)

My squatting is coming to an end. I can either: 

turn my squat over to the city, giving me some protection if something happens to the physical structure. Declaring the property vacant would give me some legal protection.

Or, instead of declaring the property abandoned, give it over to a friend to care for it. This is the option with the greatest unknowns lol


----------



## Deleted member 28769 (May 10, 2020)

Why not give it to a friend? I am a bit confused


----------



## coltsfoot (May 10, 2020)

So they already have your info on record?


----------



## MetalBryan (May 11, 2020)

Sorry I wasn't thorough - I ended up here through a series of events that are too many to describe in detail. 

Technically I am a tenant and a minimal amount of my info is on file. I wouldn't be worried about letting a friend stay here but if I passed it on and something catastrophic happened to the property I'm worried about the liability coming back to me. 

This is the longest I've squatted and honestly I'm not very good at it. I can't shake the premise that I am "not supposed to be here" and the stress that comes with that. I want to do the cool punk thing but I don't know if it would just drive my paranoia further.


----------



## coltsfoot (May 11, 2020)

Just your name? Or do they have ur ssn or something.


----------



## MetalBryan (May 11, 2020)

I believe just my name, but the two utilities in my name have all the info. I believe that info could be obtained through an investigation, should one occur. 

I can't imagine how I'd be legally responsible for someone else's property, but then I'm not a lawyer.

I've posted a few times about different aspects of my situation, but I haven't got a sense from anyone how to deal with the mental aspects of squatting. I've only done it out of necessity and so I guess I find myself trying to feel better about doing it on purpose.


----------



## coltsfoot (May 11, 2020)

Are u squatting empty buildings? or is it a renting and then stop payin rent situation? Is the property owner some rich fucker who owns a bunch of properties? Or just some family or someone just trying to make it?

I squatted for years when i lived in the city but always with a crew. I know people who squat alone but its tough and definitely wears on you even more than it already does. We were always in vacant buildings and felt pretty good about it. Sometimes owners struck a deal with us and we agreed to look after the place until they needed it back. But usually not. Every sitch was different. I imagine if ur not of the -fuck property therefore im justified in everything i do- camp then it could be more of a moral dillemma depending on the situation. But my personal outlook is that if there's an empty building i feel fuckin great about living there.


----------



## Stiv Rhodes (May 13, 2020)

I'd feel ethically bound to keep it open as long as possible. Part of why I squat is a belief that large resources shouldn't go unused. If the owner didn't do a walk through prior to you moving in, it's hard to show that any damage wasn't already there before you got there. And the general assumption is that squatters don't have any money and the legal costs of filing a lawsuit outweigh the potential rewards. I have heard of squatters being sued in civil court, but it's rare. Also, if you have utilities and tenancy at your squat, you're doing pretty well at it. Congrats.


----------



## MetalBryan (May 14, 2020)

Thanks for the responses. This friend has crashed here on many occasions, eventually taking advantage of my hospitality. You have helped me make the distinction between living with them and passing on the space. When I am ready to move on, if I have not been asked to leave, I will hand it over. I'll shut off the gas because fuck crusty punks but maybe I'll keep paying the electric bill - the lights on at night help the deception.


----------



## Beegod Santana (May 14, 2020)

MetalBryan said:


> I can't imagine how I'd be legally responsible for someone else's property, but then I'm not a lawyer.
> 
> I've posted a few times about different aspects of my situation, but I haven't got a sense from anyone how to deal with the mental aspects of squatting.


1. No lease/contract=not liable 
2. Squatting is only peaceful in the country.


----------

